# Betta's and cory's



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

Today I got my second betta and have him in a 2.5 gallon tank with a peppered cory catfish the seem to be getting along. Is it recommended to keep a betta with another fish in that size of tank?


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

I've read in multiple, multiple articles and posts that five gallons is a very good size to start off with for a betta. As 2.5 g is half that size, I would say it is too small for two fish to live in. If possible, I would suggest getting a larger tank. For the best quality of life for your cory, how about buying two companions for him? I read groups of three is the minimum number that cories should live in. I hope this helps.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

I've read that as well about cory's. In my ten gallon tank i have three, i thought of putting my betta in that tank but I'm not sure if he'd be compatible with some of my other fish.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Would it solve the problem to put the cory in the 2.5g with the rest in the 10g and leave the betta to himself?


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

i want to have some type of "cleaner" in the betta tank though


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

It is a common misconception that "cleaner fish" are helpful in all aquariums. In this situation, all the cory is doing there is making the tank messier, really. In a community tank you're feeding a lot of fish, and inevitably some uneaten food falls to the gravel--the cory simply eats this excess food. 

In a betta tank, you shouldn't really be feeding this way--pellets allow you to easily control the amount you put in the tank so little to none of it goes uneaten. Having to add extra food for the cory is really just making your tank messier, defeating the purpose of having a "cleaner fish." You should also be siphoning your gravel to remove any uneaten food or waste--trust me, a siphon is much more effective than any catfish.

I also don't believe it's humane to keep schooling fish in such low numbers. They're naturally social fish, and without others of their own kind they can't express their natural behaviors--they often become stressed and do not live as long. I highly suggest moving this cory to your other tank and keeping the betta by himself. Keeping the cory alone in that little tank would be a bit selfish.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

so i'm getting that i should remove the cory. what about adding a Nerite snail?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The nerite should be fine, I'm glad you're going to remove the cory, he'll be much happier with the others. Best of luck.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have 3 corys in a 5 gallon with my betta, their food makes a big mess, they do not help with cleaning.


----------



## Mergatroyd (Nov 4, 2017)

That is a very small tank. Cory cats are shoaling fish, prefer to be kept in groups of at least 5 to 6. The one time I bought a single corry cat, it went nuts, zooming around, up to the surface, clearly stressed. Calmed down when I got some buddies. If you want more than just the betta, get a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I just adopted 11 dwarf corys and yeah they do a lot better together. I would go for a 5 or even a 10 gallon in possible if you still want the cory. otherwise a nice nerite snail is perfect for a cleaner for the tank. =) I have three of them (one in each 5 gallon tank and they do a great job keeping the glass cleaned.


----------

